
Whom should self-driving cars protect in an accident? - jkuria
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2018/10/27/whom-should-self-driving-cars-protect-in-an-accident
======
cimmanom
Basically, a survey of different cultures’ responses to the trolley problem.

And this doesn’t even touch on the question of passengers vs bystanders.

